# Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade



## Koi-Uwe (28. Nov. 2008)

Ich wollte den Admins und Mods auf diesem Wege viel Glück für das Forums-Upgrade mit auf den Weg geben. 
Wird schon alles klappen   

Bisher hat ja immer alles funktioniert

Also: Toi Toi Toi, Hals und Beinbruch, Holm und Rippenbruch, Petri Heil usw. usw.


----------



## Christine (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade*

Ja, Ihr Masochisten, auch von mir Platinen- und Festplattencrash!


----------



## Dodi (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade*

Ich wünsche auch

toi, toi, toi!

Hoffentlich klappt alles! :beeten


----------



## Christine (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade*

Dodi - positiv denken. Natürlich klappt das. Ich hab gehört, welche Verpflegung die Jungs bekommen. Da können die nur Höchstleistung bringen. Also Montag in alter Frische mit neuer Software!

IHR SCHAFFT DAS! TSCHAKKA! Oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade*

Na ich hoffe doch schon früher Christine, was sollen wir denn das ganze Wochenende über machen ?


----------



## Christine (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade*

Du wirst uns doch nicht etwa vermissen?


----------



## Christine (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade*

Alle quaken - aber keiner ist im Chat?


----------



## lambojaeger (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade*

Hi, viel Glück beim updaten und euch anderen ein geruhsames Wochenende wünscht euch Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade*

ja, alles Gute


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade*

Gefällt mir sehr gut, scheint ja soweit alles geklappt zu haben

Glückwunsch  

Aber nochmal 3 Tage ohne H-G mach ich nicht mit


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade*

wirklich toll geworden


----------



## Barbor (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade*

Hallo 



das habt ihr wirklich gemacht.



Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## Frettchenfreund (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Viel Erfolg fürs Forums-Upgrade*

Hallo Zusammen!




Barbor schrieb:


> das habt ihr wirklich gemacht.



Ich lobe mal noch nicht so schnell, ich teste erst mal alles ganz genau. 

.


----------

